# Looking for Charmaster Chalet user manual



## NickF (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi,

I moved into a house over the summer that has a Charmaster Chalet forced warm air central heating furnace (dual wood and oil). I am excited to use this beast and warm the house with wood. I am looking for the user manual and have searched online but can't find it, does anyone have a pdf version of it that they can share? I haven't used wood in the furnace yet and want to make sure I fully understand how to operate it. Thanks!


----------



## KBo (Nov 20, 2017)

I have been searching for operating instructions for my Charmaster wood/oil furnace too I found the old website on Wayback Machine, but it didn't includes any manuals: https://web.archive.org/web/20060316044212/http://www.charmaster.com/chalspec.html
Hoping someone out there can help us out!


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 20, 2017)

I think my neighbor has one of those beasts...I just sent him a text to see if he still has the manual...I bet he does because I'm pretty sure they bought it new...


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 20, 2017)

Just got off the phone with him...he does have a manual for it. He's gonna drop it off for me to copy in the next couple days, once I have it I'll get it scanned and post it here.
He didn't realize that CharMaster was out of business until tonight...he was just gonna text me a link to the manual off their site...oopsie!


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 22, 2017)

OK, got it scanned and now have 71 jpg files...thought I could put that all in a file and post here...doesn't seem to be that easy...any ideas anybody? Windows 10 here...


----------



## KBo (Nov 22, 2017)

So thankful you have done this! I haven’t tried this, but here is a link to explanation of how to make pdf from multiple jpgs. Hope it is easy! 
https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/create-pdf-windows-10/


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 22, 2017)

brenndatomu said:


> OK, got it scanned and now have 71 jpg files...thought I could put that all in a file and post here...doesn't seem to be that easy...any ideas anybody? Windows 10 here...


You can zip the files together into one file, and whoever downloads it can just unzip.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 22, 2017)

KBo said:


> So thankful you have done this! I haven’t tried this, but here is a link to explanation of how to make pdf from multiple jpgs. Hope it is easy!
> https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/create-pdf-windows-10/


Well, this worked to put it in a file, but...


laynes69 said:


> You can zip the files together into one file, and whoever downloads it can just unzip.


Still says file too large...


----------



## KBo (Nov 22, 2017)

Only other thing I can think of is to put it in google drive or Dropbox, make it public and then post a link.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 22, 2017)

Think I finally whipped this. Hope it helps...Happy Thanksgiving guys!
https://1drv.ms/b/s!AmC1QveFQtW6dH6gswrFleZZ_Rw


----------



## KBo (Nov 23, 2017)

brenndatomu said:


> Think I finally whipped this. Hope it helps...Happy Thanksgiving guys!
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!AmC1QveFQtW6dH6gswrFleZZ_Rw


Wow, thanks so much!


----------



## NickF (Nov 25, 2017)

Fantastic, thank you! Much, much appreciated.



brenndatomu said:


> Think I finally whipped this. Hope it helps...Happy Thanksgiving guys!
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!AmC1QveFQtW6dH6gswrFleZZ_Rw


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 25, 2017)

You're welcome...


----------

